# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  SQL Server Express or MySQL

## mrkhbz

Hi all,

I'm trying to develop an HR system for about 200 employees. I was wondering if MS SQL Server Express edition would be enough or should I consider MySQL? Or how about MS Access?

Thanks!

----------


## rmiao

Sql express has 1gb memory limit.

----------

